# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  naciek zapalny na plucach

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
zona zrobila rtg pluc i wyszly stany zapalne oraz okragly naciek zapalny ok 2 cm na prawym plucu.
zrobilismy TK z kontrastem i opis okragly naciek zapalny.
nastepnie bronchoskopia i pobranie wycinkow do badan.
Nie stwierdzono kom.nowotworowych ale znaleziono bakterie-enterobakter sakazakii oraz stwierdzono zapalenoe pluc
zona lezala 2 tygodnie w szpitalu i podawano jej antybiotyki. ta bakteria to podobno nic strasznego bo dostala na jia antybiotyk. w tym czasie robiono tez badania o ktorych pisalem. pod koniec pobytu raz jeszcze zrobiono Rtg i widoczna jest poprawa w stanach zapalnych ale ten naciek zapalny zmniejszyl sie niewiele.
lekarz przepisal antybiotyk i wypuscil ze szpitala. za 3 tygodnie skierowanie do szpitala na.bronchoskopie.
Co to moze byc? Byloby super gdyby to sie wchlonelo po antybiotykach ale konsultowano to z torakochirurgiem i mozliwa tez bedzie opcja wyciecia. czekamy jeszcze na.wyniki odnosnie gruzlicy-moze to to?
boimy sie najgorszego ale skoro w tych badaniach nic nie wyszlo to moze juz nie wyjdzie??

----------


## stonjohn4

Nie, nie jest to rak. To dysplazja prawego sutka, łagodna. Występuje też stwardnienie guzkowe i zmiany torbielowate. To nie rak. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpowiedz pozostawiam bwz komentarza, bo co tu komentowac.
idealny przyklad jak mozna uzyskac odpowiedz na forum w waznej sprawie.
Na innym forum, pseudospecjalisci odpowiadaja na powazne pytania nie znajac tematu...
ogarnijcie sie i zaprzestancie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> zona zrobila rtg pluc i wyszly stany zapalne oraz okragly naciek zapalny ok 2 cm na prawym plucu.
> zrobilismy TK z kontrastem i opis okragly naciek zapalny.
> nastepnie bronchoskopia i pobranie wycinkow do badan.
> Nie stwierdzono kom.nowotworowych ale znaleziono bakterie-enterobakter sakazakii oraz stwierdzono zapalenoe pluc
> zona lezala 2 tygodnie w szpitalu i podawano jej antybiotyki. ta bakteria to podobno nic strasznego bo dostala na jia antybiotyk. w tym czasie robiono tez badania o ktorych pisalem. pod koniec pobytu raz jeszcze zrobiono Rtg i widoczna jest poprawa w stanach zapalnych ale ten naciek zapalny zmniejszyl sie niewiele.
> lekarz przepisal antybiotyk i wypuscil ze szpitala. za 3 tygodnie skierowanie do szpitala na.bronchoskopie.
> Co to moze byc? Byloby super gdyby to sie wchlonelo po antybiotykach ale konsultowano to z torakochirurgiem i mozliwa tez bedzie opcja wyciecia. czekamy jeszcze na.wyniki odnosnie gruzlicy-moze to to?
> boimy sie najgorszego ale skoro w tych badaniach nic nie wyszlo to moze juz nie wyjdzie??


Chcialam sie dowiedziec jaka byla ostateczna diagnoza i leczenie. Moja mama jest w podobnej sytuacji. Miala nawet biopsje i rak nie zostal wykryty. Jednak ma naciek na plucu, ktory sie po 5-6 tyg antybiotykow nieznacznie pomniejszyl, lekarka tez mowi ze to naciek zapalny, ale po takim czasie to my juz wariujemy, bo wciaz nie ma diagnozy postawionej co to dokladnie jest ....
Jakby Pan mi przyblizyl jakies informacje to bylabym wdzieczna ..
Pozdrawiam

----------

